# Prop head



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its still a WIP but thought I would show what I had so far, I do have the ears on him just no pics yet. He's going to be next to my old time ticket booth im making.

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/Hitchcock031.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/Hitchcock030.jpg
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/Hitchcock029.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is that Alfred Hitchcock?! Whoa!!! Niiice sculpt!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks, yes thats Alfred, still have alot to do yet but it coming along.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey if it's recognizable, it's AWESOME!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This is one I did for 06 haunt
http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/heads007.jpg


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW that is nice!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Vincent Price! Kickass, man!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You and DS have me in awe! How long have you been sculpting?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Vincent was my third sculpt and Alfred is my fourth, wish I had more time to sculpt.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I take that back, this is my fourth, http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f289/playfx/heads072.jpg
Alfred is # 5


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Vincent Price, Alfred Hitchcock and Howard Stern. Great work.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent work...you're very talented!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all.

slimy............I never thought about Howard Stern, I was going for the house of wax guy but you may be on to something here.......lol


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Fantastic work ,playfx!!!!.....you need to post a how-to for those of us that are "sculpture-ally" challenged


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice PFX. You're very talented.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Great work, playfx! very cool...now a little bit of an ignorant question (i am fairly new to this stuff) how do you use them in your haunt? what materials are used?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Really really nice work playfx.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.

hawk, I'll make a pvc and wire frame for the body and just have him as a static prop, or I may and a servo and have his head move alittle.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Playfx, that is just fantastic. How long does it take you to create one of those heads?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Its really hard to say, im always bouncing back and forth on them, I guess I have 6 months in Vincent Price and 4 months in Alfred. Sounds like a long time and it is but to get the clay to look like someone is a feat in itself. 

The clay Im using is not the best and it slows me down alot plus im just not fast at it, if I were to spend more time sculpting and get my speed up I could knock one out in 2-3 months.

A generic head or mask will only take me a week or two sculpt.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

again, nicely done! how much does the head itself weigh?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Not much, its just latex skin like a mask so no more than a couple of pounds.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to HF playfx, I've seen you before  
Nice work on the sculpt. 
Is that a plastalina type clay?
Have you begun to use any other clays now?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

awesome job!
i also saw a picture of the guy/creature from jeepers creepers...
did you make that also?
either way... you have great talent!
thanks for sharing.
.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

*Deadspider*, uh oh, guess I can't hide from ya...lol. Yes its an van akin oil clay,just what I had when I started this project, I do have 50 lbs of WED clay that is alot smoother and faster to use, I just have to get it out and start something with it.
*frontyardfright*, yes I made the Jeepers Creeper mask you seen, that was a fun one to do, I need to make a few more of those, they walked away from my haunt for some reason.
*Thanks all*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent sculpting Playfx,
faces are probably the hardest thing to create, to get just right , you have the knack alright.
Great Job


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg (Nov 12, 2006)

so... next question... pull a mold?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

You make the mold, pull is just slang for pulling the latex casting from the mold.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WOWWWWWW!!!!!!! You are an awesome sculptor Playfx! I am speechless!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice likenesses!


----------

